# Home Insemination – re-using sperm pots



## Jeanette2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi 

Just wondered if anyone knows if it’s ok to re-use the sperm pots/ jars if doing home self-insemination with donor sperm if they’re washed thoroughly afterwards in hot water without using detergents. I'm talking about the plastic ones you can buy online as part of a home insemination kit. Thank you.


----------



## K.L.Bevans (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi

I wouldn't like to say for defo but a friend of mine did use the same one and it worked   just make sure you re wash it on the day with very hot water and make sure its dry dry be for use.

Good luck xx


----------



## Monkey07 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've no idea if I'm honest but how's about steam sterilising? Like you would with babies bottles etc?! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It's fine to reuse wash in hot soapy water rinse well, or pot into your local Gp, gum clinic and ask for new ones they usually have a basket of them at reception as many pts have to do urine samples for appts each time, just say ' do you have some  urine  pots I've been asked provide a sample but forgot to collect a pot and can I have a few spare'


----------

